# I Gioielli del Doge - Venice



## SciTchr (Sep 29, 2009)

We have a week reserved in May at the Smeraldo apartment. I have read the reviews. Anyone been there? We have never been to Venice. Do the Vaperettos take you right to the hotel on the canal? I have lots to learn b4 we take this trip! Any tips are appreciated.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 30, 2009)

May should be a very nice time to be in Venice. It looks like this apartment is in Cannaregio neighborhood, a mostly residential area. The Vaporettos (vaporetti?) pretty much stick to the Grand Canal and around the lagoon to other islands. You can be pretty sure of getting a good workout schlepping your stuff around the city.

You can take a water taxi, but they are expensive- as are the gondolas 100-150Euros/hr.

 If you fly in, you will get by bus- or taxi- to Piazzelle Roma. It and the train station (ferrovia) are both on the edge of cannaregio. You can get on the vaporetto at either one and there are stops every couple hundred meters along the canal. Ask the rental agency which stop is best. Get a Venice guidebook. It will have all the transportation and restaurant recommendations to keep you busy there a lot longer than you'll stay.

Venice is small- theme-park size. You'll have it mastered in no time. I love wandering the neighborhoods, getting lost, finding cafe's, wine bars, mask shops, etc. Always say 'Boun Gourno!' when you enter a shop and you'll be greeted warmly too.  Everyone speaks English. 

We've been there several times and would go back in a heartbeat. 

Jim Ricks


----------



## happymum (Sep 30, 2009)

You may want to get a pre-paid toilet card. :hysterical: http://www.reuters.com/article/oddlyEnoughNews/idUSTRE50R5M320090128


----------



## 225chs (Sep 30, 2009)

Howdy

Congratulations on this trade. Haven't seen a Venice availablility in many months. I wrote one of those reviews and would be pleased to answer as many questions as I can.

First, Smeraldo is not a hotel. It is the first two floors of a house. The second floor is Rubino another apt. No other floors

Several weeks prior to going you will receive an email giving instructions on where to meet a representative of the apt. It will be at a Vaporetta stop. They will then walk with you to the apt. It is not near a vaporetta stop but in a quiet neighborhood behing the Jewish ghetto.

Although a bit daunting at first, walking thru the winding streets, it took less then a day to figure out where we were located and enjoying the leisurely stroll home every evening.

Please feel free to ask any questions, I enjoyed my stay there and try to return to Venice every couple of years


----------



## jerseygirl (Sep 30, 2009)

The "secret itineraries" tour at Doge's Palace was really fun and inexpensive (just slightly higher than general admission if I remember correctly).  We booked in advance (a specific date and time), but I don't remember which website we used.  I do, however, remember that some websites charge significantly higher "service fees," so it was worth searching around a little.  Since you're going in May, you may be able to buy directly at the museum and avoid all service charges (we were there in July and the tour books/websites we used all advised booking in advance).

We also really enjoyed the Murano, Burano and Torcello tour.  These are plentiful and don't need booked in advance.

Hope you love it as much as we did.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 30, 2009)

Ruth,

I'm one of the other folks who exchanged into Smeraldo and wrote a review, and I'm also happy to answer any questions.  225chs already answered the vaporetto question for ya.

We loved the experience - overall it was one of our favorite exchanges. We were satisfied with the accommodations which weren't perfect, but adequate for us (we're shorter than 225chs by the way - both under 5'8"    ) , and whose location within Venice we liked a lot. For us the positives outweighed any negatives, about 10 to one. I'm envious of your upcoming trip!


----------

